# Setup boxes for Amazon and Vudu



## Retiredgeek (May 3, 2007)

Setup boxes for Amazon and Vudu 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


For my purposes I have the perfect home theater. I just finished building my 130" DIY 2.35 screen and my I Intel I3, and Z68 motherboard HTPC. I have The standard Direct TV and Blue-ray as sources of video content. I have been streaming Video from NetFlix & Vudu with great picture and sound, over a 6mps ethernet link. I can access both Netflix and Vudu using my Samsung Blue-ray player. The problem with Netflix this way is I can't access my que to add movies and I can not get closed captions. Using my new HTPC I get superior video and sound plus Closed captions. I have been unable to access Vudu, Amazon, and boxee because apparently they require a setup box or a number of game consoles. Does anyone know of a way to access these content providers without a setup box or Gamer console. The AV setup that I have now is clean and visually attractive. If I start adding setup boxes it will complicate and already complex system, plus it appears that all of these providers have elected to have some odd shaped boxes that will not fiti in my 19" racks. Has anyone found a way to get VUDU and Amazon HD without adding the setup box. It would be nice to stream this content like Netflix , straight off of the net. ANy help out there?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Windows Media Center


----------



## Retiredgeek (May 3, 2007)

I'm sure that Windows 7 Media Center Has features that I have not uncovered yet but using the Netflix that is default with WMC does not have the features that I can get by just running it Using Internet explorer. I can get much more content such as Closed Captions that are not available using Netflix as it is. I have not tried to access Vudu using wmc so I guess I have a lot to learn about WMC. Thanks for your input.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

Currently, your only options are: 1. Replace you blu ray player with one that has all the apps you need. 2. Get a roku box, which is small enough to hide away if you don't want to look at it. It's my sincere hope that windows 8 will integrate all of the Xbox streaming apps, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------

